# registro (de agua)



## Barbara S.

This is about hydrolics: a "registro" at least in Mexico, is a small well where bathroom or kitchen waste water empties out and then goes down another pipe on its journey to the sewer. What is this well called in English? In Google images I saw a Roman "registro" which was referred to as a "pozo".


----------



## rholt

could be a "sump" or "holding tank".

Probably not a septic tank since they are dangerous to small children and animals.


----------



## Barbara S.

Thanks. I should have mentioned that the "registro" is covered with an iron lid. No danger to children or pets. Sump sounds close but maybe to general.


----------



## clipper

I would generally refer to this as an inspection chamber, (I believe you are referring to what the Spanish would call bote sifónico)

http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/5628/botesifonico007bx7.jpg


----------



## BeliBlues

11 years later... I am pretty sure "manhole" is the word you were looking for.


----------



## Peter P

I agree with BeliBlues. 
“manhole” is the right word in that case. 
Saludos 
Peter P.


----------



## train99

I agree too with BeliBlues on the term "Manhole". 
Manhole: A hole, usually with a cover, through which a person may enter a sewer, boiler, drain, or similar structure.
Saludos.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Algo a considerar
"Hydraulic manhole lift" es un aparato en ruedas para levantar la puerta de un registro (manhole, point-of-access). Un manhole se utiliza para llevar a cabo una inspección. Existen electric manholes, plumbing/water supply manholes, sewage drainage manholes (human waste) , stormwater drainage manholes...
Espero ayude


----------



## Gavril

"manhole" only sounds right to me if the opening is big enough for a person's entire body to fit through.

Something smaller than that, which is merely big enough to look through (not to actually go through), would be called something else -- I'm not sure what, but not "manhole".


----------



## Benzene

Gavril said:


> "manhole" only sounds right to me if the opening is big enough for a person's entire body to fit through.
> 
> Something smaller than that, which is merely big enough to look through (not to actually go through), would be called something else -- I'm not sure what, but not "manhole".


_Hi Gavril!

I personally would call a small manhole unsuitable for the man access through it with the terms "small access hatch or wellway (Canadian term)".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Mastoc

Coincido con lo dicho por Gavril, manhole es para el ingreso de personas a cámaras, tanques, etc.
Sugiero "floor drain".


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

How do you say in English "registro" with the meaning of this thread?
It is a word you hear from the pulmber when you do home improvements
in the bathroom or in the kitchen. 

It seems that it is not any of the above words suggested:
manhole, small well, sump, holding tank, inspection chmber, 

excepted for:
floor drain,

but I would like a confirmation from a native speaker.


----------

